# Turku Radio OFK



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

From: Earl Needham KD5XB

This was just on the front page at qrz.com - I bet you guys know somebody that would be interested.

FMA (Finnish Maritime Administration in c/o with the Finnish Communication Authorithy) is closing down the coastal radio station OFK (Turku Radio) HF/MF services at 010110 00:00 UTC. (VHF service still as usual, new transmitters located at Järsö, Hammarland and Geta, ASL +150m).

In OH0 country Mariehamn and Geta HF/MF remote controlled stations will be closed at this time.This means that all of the (3x)5 kW transmitters located at the former Mariehamn Radio QTH is up for scrapping within a swift timetable.This includes all the towers and antennas. The transmitters are old school, modified Standard Radio Company 1220 or 1610 with a capacity of more than 10 kW. Also a lot of 50 ohm 2'' forced air cable with compressors is up for scrapping.

The former coastal radio network infrastructure provider Erillisverkot Oy has terminated the contract with FMA as from 010110 00:00 UTC. Due to this, the whole commercial ship-shore and safety network on VHF & MF/HF has been completely rebuilt with a new service provider.. (Navielektro) All HF/MF stations along the Finnish coast will be terminated and scrapped!!! This is a shame. Good working equipment scrapped...Good huntings....OH1FDW / OH1BB


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

BOB
Quick--get your truck hired and get over there and get some good gear!.
Chance would be a fine thing.
thanks for the info. cheers 73's de ftf


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you for that information
Best wishes
Bert.


----------

